# black silica sand doesnt seem right?



## brooklynsmum (Dec 21, 2009)

i purchased black silica sand from lfs, i wanted black to pop the fishes colours, they told me it was good for cichlids. once i open bag n put in i realised that it looks a bit like fine broken glass..ish..kinda harsh anyway. my fish dont seem to be digging as much as id expect. has anyone else used this sand before? what is an easy way to remove the sand? and what is a good natural like sand to use?


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

Though i could be wrong, I think your spot on with your presumption that it is glass. Silica sand is the same that is used to make glass, and it can be sharp. Not 100% though. I use pool filter sand, which is also silica sand, but it is much rounder and duller IME. The fish love it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I purposely bought substrate that is rounded, I was worried at the time about catfish bellies and barbels. Now I just love it anyway.


----------



## brooklynsmum (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks guys..im learning slowly lol not much info out there just got to learn for yourself huh..different things work for different people

whats an easy way to get the sand out please?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Use a good gravel vac and vacuum into the sand. It will suck up a good bit of the sand, or should if this stuff you are using is similar in weight to other "regular" sands. Make sure you are siphoning into a bucket and when that gets almost full of water, break the siphon. You can pour the water back in from the bucket if the sand settles quickly, or just dump the whole thing and refill with fresh water. Do this over the course of a few days so you're not changing too much water at once. Also, to get the bulk of the sand out first, take a clean cup (no soap residue on it please) and just scoop out as much sand as you can with that. You may have to take your rockwork/plants/decorations out of the tank to get all of the sand.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

When I first set up my tank I used black gravel but the fish wouldnt go near it. I pulled the gravel out and put in eco-complete cichlid sand. The fish are happy and so am I.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

which brand of black sand?

true black sand in nature comes from weathered obsidian


----------



## brooklynsmum (Dec 21, 2009)

oh ok..im not sure i dont think it had a brand marked on it..it could be broken obsidian though.

thanks very much will do with vac and tipping the water back and try get it all that way. thanks a lot i'll be on the look out for some better sand now. our lfs sucks! i might try find the pool sand everyone talks about


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> true black sand in nature comes from weathered obsidian


Or weathered lava rock as well (Cameroon).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Weathered is different than crushed. Weathered would have more rounded edges, like polished obsidian.


----------

